# Inexpensive but quiet filter?



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

My daughter has a 10 gallon on tank in her room and just has a sponge filter but the bubbling and air pump keeps her awake at night. Plus it isn't the best filter as its a small one.

Does anyone have recommendations for a quiet and somewhat inexpensive filter?
The tank has to be pretty close to her bed with where the plug in is and she is only 7.

Thank you!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If the water level is kept up, Aquaclears are pretty quiet.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I have the Marina S10 and its really really quiet...still figuring out if it is good at filtering though because I put in my own media instead of the branded filter pads.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

My aquaclear20s are actually really quiet. No issues other than if you're raising shrimp and got a prefilter on so that the babies don't get sucked in... If so I'm finding that water flow is kinda weak despite being on full blast.

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will go with the aqua clear just saw them on sale at petsmart!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Bristol said:


> Thanks everyone! I will go with the aqua clear just saw them on sale at petsmart!


Check this out, someone here is selling a lot of filters. You might be able to grab one!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...heaters-powerheads-air-pumps-diffuser-165738/


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

For quiet, I like filters that go in the tank, or canisters. HOBs are often noisy, one way or the other.
Edited to add: oh, I just noticed that you have got an Aquaclear. They are very good. Reliable, effective. If it sounds a bit noisy at first, it will become quieter in three or four days. Not sure why, it is just my experience. Good luck with the tank.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Fluval U series look promising. Never used one though. Just stay away from fluval c-series hang on filters. They're garbage and not quiet at all. Can't ever go wrong with aquaclear though!


----------



## MoshiMoshiFish (Nov 8, 2013)

i just bought this one for my 10 gallon http://www.amazon.com/KollerCraft-R...7368008&sr=8-2&keywords=small+canister+filter

It's small and it hangs on the back side, No a noise from it. Maybe a very very small humming noise, it's a canister filter, comes with media. $20bucks. can't go wrong. works really really well!

Flow rate is good, I don't use the spray bar as it has to much force. Overall it's super good, I only have to clean it out once a month.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

as previously noted a internal filter would be best if your looking for dead quite or a canister. I love aqua clear but im thinking its still to noisy for a bedroom


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have an Aquaclear 30 and it's totally silent. For the bubbles, you could use a small movement pump with a venturi intake instead of the air pump.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

I have 3 auqaclear 20 running at the same time, and they are dead silent.


----------

